# [XV] Drivers ATI > v8.14 (résolu)

## jrevi

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un problème depuis quelques temps avec ma gentoo. la problème, c'est que je ne sas pas exactement quand ceci est apparu. En fait, je me peu plus regarder la TV (XDTV) lorsque j'ai l'acceleration matérielle d'activée dans mes drivers ATI.

Le problème c'est que tout ceci ceci marchait très bien depuis des années et que je ne sais pas vraiment quand ceci est apparu. En fait je fais des updates régulier de mon système et j'ai pas fait attention à quand le problème est apparu. Dernièrement, j'ai fais un update de la 2005.1 à la 2006.0 et j'ai aussi fait un update du gcc 3.4.X à gcc3.4.5. J'ai recompiler absolument tout ùmon système (emerge -e system et emerge -e world).

Quand je dis que je ne peux plus regarder la tv en fait, c'est plus bizard que ca. je peux lancer XDTV, mais si je bouge la fenetre ou si je veux me mettre en pleine ecran, ca plante. j'ai essayé avec deux kernels. Avec un 2.6.14, ca kill mon X et je me retrouve à l'invite de log et avec un kernel 2.6.15, j'ai tout simplement un kernel panic !!!

Je sais plus koi faire... je sais plus ou chercher. j'ai essayer aussi de remettre des drivers ATI plus enciens et c'est pareil....

Je résume:

	- DRI actvé + XDTV = plantage

	- DRI désactivé + XDTV = tout impecable.

Voici le message que j'ai quand ca plante dans mon /var/log/message:

```
Mar 19 09:45:02 MONORDI kdm[10724]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
```

Une idee??

Merci,

JreviLast edited by jrevi on Tue Apr 25, 2006 6:13 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## mirtouf

Aucun problème avec le DGA ?

----------

## jrevi

Non non, j'ai bien le omit DGA dans mon Xorg.conf.....

```

SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

EndSubSection

```

Merci pour ton aide... une autre idée?

Je me suis aprecu par contre que j'avais oublié de faire 

```
Load        "v4l"
```

Mais a priori... pas mieux.

A+

jrevi

----------

## jrevi

Tien j'avais pas vu que mon premier post avait ete coupé...

Les posts trop longs sont coupé?

Bref, ca n'a plus d'importance car j'ai trouvé le problème.... mais malheureusement pas encore de solution:

Si je mets les "anciens" drivers ATI v8.14.13-r3..... CA MARCHE

par contre a partir des nouveaux drivers v8.21.7-r1.... CA PLANTE (j'ai pas essayé les drivers intermédiaires).

C'est pas trop grave en soi tpour instant mais ca pourrais le devenir. Avez vous une idée?

J'ai une ATI 9600XT.

A+

jrevi

----------

## Mickael

[Remarque]

Salut,

j'ai juste une petite remarque concerant ton update de gcc et malheureusement je ne peux pas t'aider pour les drivers ATI.

 *Quote:*   

>  gcc 3.4.X à gcc3.4.5

  IL suffisait de faire le passage à gcc3.4.5 etc... puis un simple 

```
emerge --oneshot -av libtool
```

Voilà.

[\Remarque]

Bonne continuation.

----------

## jrevi

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> [Remarque]
> 
> Salut,
> 
> j'ai juste une petite remarque concerant ton update de gcc et malheureusement je ne peux pas t'aider pour les drivers ATI.
> ...

 

Oui, en fait, j'ai fait ca la premiere fois. Mais comme mes problemes sont apparues, je me suis dit qu'il fallait mieux etre sur de partir d'un systeme propre.

Merci

Jrevi

----------

## jrevi

personne?

 :Sad: 

----------

## mattgentoo

bonsoir !

même problème chez moi, à savoir que lorsque j'ai la TV (=> xdtv) ou parfois ouverture d'une application quelconque le système plante (kernel panic...). J'ai une carte ATI 9700, j'imagine que les drivers sont le problème.

Je n'ai pas mon ordi sous la main pour le moment, mais je me penche sur le problème la semaine prochaine car ça devient un peu désagréable !!

Voilà, à bientôt.

----------

## jrevi

Ben en ce qui me concerne, comme je l'ai dit, avec les drivers ATI inférieur ou egale à la version 8.14, ca marche et au dessus , mes problemes apparaissent.

J'ai cru lire das certains posts du forum (anglais) qu'il se pourrait qu'il y ai un bug au niveau du nouveau generateur du xorg.conf. 

Quelqu'un aurai-t-il plus de détails? il y aurai-t-il une manipe spécifique a faire pour que cela marche?

Merci,

Jrevi

----------

## nykos

essaye la toute dernière version des drivers ati 8.23.chéplukoi

elle est encore en ~ mais les versions entre 8.16 juska 8.23 ont évoluées très rapidement et certaines sont buggées

chez moi la 8.23 fonctionne plutot bien

----------

## jrevi

C'est deja fait...et le resultat est le meme....

Merci quand meme.

A+

Jrevi

----------

## jrevi

Je fais un ptit up....   :Laughing: 

Personne n'a la moindre piste??   :Crying or Very sad: 

A+

jrevi

 :Arrow: 

----------

## jrevi

 *mattgentoo wrote:*   

> bonsoir !
> 
> même problème chez moi, à savoir que lorsque j'ai la TV (=> xdtv) ou parfois ouverture d'une application quelconque le système plante (kernel panic...). J'ai une carte ATI 9700, j'imagine que les drivers sont le problème.
> 
> Je n'ai pas mon ordi sous la main pour le moment, mais je me penche sur le problème la semaine prochaine car ça devient un peu désagréable !!
> ...

 

A tu trouver une solution mattgentoo?

Jrevi

----------

## dreamer86

J'ai exactement le même pb mais pas de solutions...   :Sad: 

De +, avec le dernier 2.6.16, plus moyen de d'utiliser la version 8.14.13 qui fonctionnait, j'ai droit à un unresolved symbols au chargement du fglrx.ko   :Confused: 

----------

## jrevi

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai enfin trouvé la solution. Je ne sais toujours pas a qui revient la faute mais le problème est réolu en lancant XDTV avec la commande suivante:

xdtv -v4l1 -noxvdefaults

L'option -v4l1 état déja présente.... La j'ai seulement rajouté "-noxvdefaults"

A+

Jrevi

P.S: Si ca marche chez vous je metttrais résolu ds le titre du poste. Tenez moi informé.

----------

## dreamer86

Corrige egalement le pb pour moi.

Et j'ai réussi à resoudre l'apparation d'un ecran noir sur le logoff en utilisant le vesafb plutot que le vesafb-tng (apres lecture de ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-333300.html).

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> J'ai exactement le même pb mais pas de solutions...  
> 
> De +, avec le dernier 2.6.16, plus moyen de d'utiliser la version 8.14.13 qui fonctionnait, j'ai droit à un unresolved symbols au chargement du fglrx.ko  

 

Excusez moi de faire remonter ce thread. Mais c'est pour voir si c'est encore juste un problème d'assortiment "drivers/noyau".

dreamer86, est-ce que tu as joué avec le paramètre memory split du noyau 2.6.16 ou bien tu l'as laissé par défaut (3G/1G sans lowmem machin)? J'ai eu le même soucis avec fglrx 8.21.7-r1 et le gentoo-sources 2.6.16r9 (mais avec memory split 2G/2G chez moi), mais plus avec fglrx 8.25.18

----------

